# NS Legacy 165W Review



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the review, what you describe is very similiar to the experience I had a few weeks ago when I took my Legacy-R out. I really thought the RC was going to have a big learning curve but it seemed rather easy to pick-up (probably since it's only between your feet like you said). I'm hopping to take it out in some POW soon to see what the RC can really do. Interesting about the speed of the board, I put speed paste on mine before taking it out and figured that was why it was so damn quick. Sounds like the simple wax will do just fine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah.. . . I used some One ball jay viper wax on it and i flew. i was passing everybody on the cat tracks. I love the board.


----------



## $ickZ06 (Jan 11, 2009)

How do you like the 390s paired with the board? I was thinking about getting them but I have read that they are more freestyle oriented and the Legacy isn't made for that. I was also considering Union Force SL's. I have the same board (Legacy-R 166). Do you have a pic of the bindings on the board?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

*390's. . . . .*

yeah i had the same thought about putting the freestyle bindings on a free ride board. But to be honest i loved them. they had great feel but also gave me the stiffness that e prefure when riding the all mountain boards. Not at this time but i can get some if you'd like.


----------



## $ickZ06 (Jan 11, 2009)

What color did you go with? I'm wondering how they look on the board. If its not too much trouble then snap a pic or two, but if you can't then that's cool too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

*Sweet*

this is like a God send.i was so thinking of buying a NS legacy, and Rome 390's or Targas, this is like a sign, im gonna do it.thanks for the review man, it was like at a perfict time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

*Picture. . . . .*

I just realized i don't have my camera with me today but i will have it tomorrow so i'll post some picts than. I put the teal bindings on it. To be honest the don't match but i got the bindings at a good price.


----------



## $ickZ06 (Jan 11, 2009)

That's cool man. Don't worry about it, enjoy your setup, i'm sure its nice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

*Sorry. . . . .*

I don't know what i was thinking when i said it was a 165. . .it's a 166 DUH!!!


----------



## allannn (Feb 17, 2009)

i picked one up this season(legacy-r) and am in love, LOVE with it.

i am 6'5" 190 lbs and got a 166 for my pow board(normally ride a 161). I ride this thing with a centered stance and it has never ever caught the nose in pow. this board rocks. flys through crud, handles great in the steep and deep. it pretty much has become my new all mountain board instead of just my pow board. its poppy as hell for a 166 id say. can butter and spin this thing around no problem. im coming off a bataleon jam and i thought that was the most fun board i had ever ridden. the legacy-r proved me wrong. thinking of picking up a 161 in it also, but will prob just wait for next years. oh and another thing, the base is tough as nails. quality manufacturing from NS.


----------



## longboard16 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ditto on what a great board it is. I got Legacy R166 last week and the switch from my old Burton Canyon 168 was much easier than I thought it would be. The turns seem much easier to initiate, it has much more pop. I was mostly on powder as Mt. Hood got dump on last week. Although I still need more practice, riding switch was easier. Not sure if that was the board or my setup which is centered compared to the Canyon where it was set back. The Canyon will become my rock board.

All and all I'm glad I got the board. It seemed like it was selling out where ever it was going on sale.Will be trying out the board again tomorrow and Saturday.


----------

